# carb problems



## BigRick (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a Craftsman line trimmer, the engine says Model: 143.996516 Family: WTPXS 1951BA. The thing won't run once the starting fluid has burned off, so I took the carb off and checked it out, but didn't pay attention to how that little arm fit on there. (not sure what it's called) anyway, if anyone has a picture of that thing, I could p'rolly figger it out from there. Would like the whole owners manual, but don't want to push my luck. Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Are you sure that model number is correct? That doesn't come up as a line trimmer.


----------



## BigRick (Jul 13, 2006)

hankster said:


> Are you sure that model number is correct? That doesn't come up as a line trimmer.


 that's the number on the engine, the number on the unit is 536.7735100. 
Thanks
Rick
[email protected]


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hummm.... couldn't find that number either. If you go to http://www3.sears.com you can plug in the model numbers to see what comes up. Is that a high-wheel trimmer?


----------



## slick56 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have that exact high wheeled trimmer. Can I help?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...rtsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/10046515-00001.png

Carburetor diagram.


----------

